# radio poppers with a 5d3



## awinphoto (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay guys... Here's my question... I have studio strobes... I would like a cheap radio popper to trigger them... dont need TTL or focus assist or radio or anything like that as it doesn't matter with studio strobes... doesn't need anything fancy... but I do have a 5d3, which I have heard has caused problems with other triggers in certain situations... Any suggestions?


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 17, 2012)

Yongnuo does 'em cheap, and ok quality.

There are a variety of models. Search Yongnuo here... you'll get lots of results.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 17, 2012)

And there's no complications with the 5d3?


----------

